# 2012/13 Midwest All-Star Carpet Series



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

It’s that time of year again..... 

Well boys and girls let me first say that this year is going to different than in years past. First the series will only be at 1 location this year. There are many reasons as to why it’s going to be this way this year. I will explain them here for you guys so you know our though process. Brad and I both have a lot going on in our “real” lives and we just will not have the time this winter to travel with the series so rather than postpone or have someone else burden the load it we decided to keep it local. Also with some of the other series tracks that as of now are gone we were not left with too many options that were within a reasonable distance for our core group of racers. I really want to thank the tracks from past years they really helped the series grow and keep running and our plan is to make take the series back on the road next season when hopefully we have more time to do so. Next year we will look to add even more venues as we go forward. We hope you guys understand and we hope you can make it out to the races this season.

*2012/13 Hurricane Midwest All-Star Carpet Series……9th year*

*Dates for this seasons races…..*
*October 20th*
*November 17th*
*January 19th*
*February 23rd *
All Races will be held at
~ The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL ~
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

*Classes**F1*……21.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
*USGT*……21.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC 
*Expert Sedan*….17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC
*USVTA*…..25.5 motor limit USVTA ESC rules
*Mini Cooper*…..Silver can motor or 21.5 brushless motors with ROAR spec ESC
*Expert 12th Scale*…..17.5 motor limit ROAR spec ESC 1 cell lipo

Cost $20.00 for the first class $15.00 every class after that.

Start time
Doors open at 8am….open practice until 11:00pm
First Qualifier at 11:15am….3 total qualifiers and single mains
8 cars max per heat and or main
All sedan/Mini Qualifiers are 6min....12th scale is 8min
VTA and 12th scale all have 8 min mains
USGT, F1, VTA and Mini are all heads up starts
All Classes must have 5 cars entered to be raced that day 

Rules…..
Sedan weight……….1380g
USGT weight……….4WD1450g FWD1400g 
VTA weight...........1550g
12th scale weight……730g
Ride height 5mm for rubber tires and 3mm for foam tires
ROAR approved Lipo’s and Motors only
No lipo higher then 8.5V for 2 cell and 4.3 for 1 cell packs will pass tech…this is a pass/fail rule if you fail you are not allowed to make that run. 
Every lipo must be charged in a lipo sack or protective device.

*F1*
Any 185mm 2wd-rwd F1 chassis
Any F1 or Indy Body
Any ROAR approved 21.5 motor is allowed
Any Rubber tire is allowed but encouraged to use Tamiya Tam1031 fronts and Tam1032 rears TCS legal tires
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software

*USGT*
Any 190mm 4wd or FWD Sedan chassis
Any 190-200mm USGT/2 door sports car bodies….NO ROAR/IFMAR listed bodies are allowed
Any ROAR approved 21.5 motor is allowed
Any Scale type molded plastic wing is allowed 
Any Lexan wing must be no more than 10mm thick
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
Only Solaris med or hard compound pre-mounted tires on their spoked rims are allowed or Any Treaded 26mm tire on spoked rims.

*Expert Sedan*
Any 190mm 4wd Sedan Chassis
Only ROAR/IFMAR approved Bodies
Any ROAR approved 17.5 motor is allowed
No Rear wing higher than the roof of the body
Any Pre-mounted rubber tire is allowed
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software

*USVTA Trans AM*
Any 1/10th scale 4WD sedan chassis
Only HPI part #4797 31mm Rear and #4793 26mm Front Vintage compound treaded tires with stock inserts are allowed
Tires must have full visible tread on tire at first qualifier of the day.
Only Novak 25.5 motors are allowed
All Current USVTA rules will be followed
No 1-ways are allowed…..cars must be full time 4 wheel drive all the time
USVTA list of ESC’s will be in effect

*Mini Cooper*
Basic Tamiya TCS rules….
Any Tamiya M03, M04, M05 or M06 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
No chassis lightening allowed.
Silver can motors or 21.5 brushless motors with ROAR Spec ESC only
Any aftermarket hop up allowed

*Expert 12th Scale*
Any 17.5 motor
Any Legal ROAR spec ESC set to ROAR spec Software
Any 1cell ROAR approved lipo
Any 12th scale foam tires
Final points standings will be based off of your 3 best results with 1 throw out race if you make all 4 races.

Awards
All awards will be handed out at the end of the series....and judging by what we gave out last year you are not going to want to miss this.
The Trophies will be based on turn out for the entire series. 
Here is how they will break down if the class averages 10 people per event then we will do awards for the top 3 in the class.....if there is a 15 people per event for the class there will be awards for the top 5.....if there is 20+ people per even for the class then there will be awards for the top 10. If a class fails to get 10 people per event average but there is enough to race at each race meeting the 5 car minimum then there will be just 1 award for the winner of the class.

Don’t forget to follow us on Face book as well.....
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hurricane-Midwest-All-Star-Carpet-Series/102677532856


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet! Jonesy and I should be hitting all 4. We may even have some 1/12s to play with this year.........


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

HELL YEA.. Its always a good time at Harbor..count me in:thumbsup:


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

How's the turn out for 1/12


----------



## NewGuy21 (Aug 16, 2009)

Capt'n jack motor sports will be in full swing this year, adding the 1/12 scale to there line up!! My favorite time of the yea


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

The car is packed and I hope to be on the road in a few hours.

Jeremiah


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Big thanks to everyone at Harbor Hobbies and the Hurriane crew for putting on a great time and great program.


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

*Results*

Great to see a bunch of the Indy guys making the trip, glad you guys made it up.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

martini13 said:


> Big thanks to everyone at Harbor Hobbies and the Hurriane crew for putting on a great time and great program.


+1:thumbsup:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Had a good time,didn't run very good but still had fun.looking forward to the 17th of Nov.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Sorry for being away for so long....Round 2 is this saturday!!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*SpeedPassion Reventon ESC's now legal*

Just an update the new SpeedPassion Reventon ESC's are now ROAR Blinky legal and on the ROAR website.

http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

*Weekend Results*

First, let me say thank you to everyone who came to race this weekend. It was great to see so many for a day of racing. Thank you as well for making sure we were able to accomodate all with pit space.

Last of all, thank you for understanding the parking situation and helping to make sure that the spots in front of the other business's remained open as best as we could. It helped, but in the end, ddidn't seem to be enough. So we have a month to figure something out.

Driver's from WI,IL,IN,OH,MI,IA and MO were alll in attendance. Thanks to Jeff Mo for handling the thankless job of tech and you the racers for making the day run smoothly and efficiently.

Good luck to all the driver's heading to the champs, have a great Thanksgiving weekend and be safe.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, for running the races as fast as you could. I got home around 3 a.m fighting the fog all the way. lol I'm buying the pizza next time and tell Blake no ordering pork..


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*ROAR banned the Trinity D3.5 17.5 motor*

From the ROAR website:
After a great deal of consideration the ROAR Executive Committee has determined that the Trinity D3.5 motor and others based on the D3.5, do not comply with the organization’s required specifications for motors in the 17.5 stock class. The determination is based on the fact that motors being sold are built with wire that’s larger than maximum specification permitted. All of the random samples of the D3.5 based motors during the announced compliance checks tested with wire that’s larger than the maximum dimension. Rule 8.8.4.3.1 states clearly that “The three slotted stator must be wound with 17.5 turns of 2 strands of a maximum diameter of 20AWG or 0.813 mm per slot. A diameter of .813mm is the nominal measurement of 20AWG wire, and that it is the stated maximum wire diameter permitted. It’s on this basis that the Executive Committee made its determination. 

http://www.roarracing.com/?p=1842 

Guys we are following ROAR rules for motors but because this rule just popped up a day or two before our next race we are going to allow them to be used on Saturday but after that they will be Banned and not allowed to be used until further notice. We dont want to make anyone have to go run out and buy another motor for saturday but you will need to have another motor for the final race in February. 

This applies only to the 17.5 motors at this point none of the other D3.5 base motors are banned. This also apply to all D3.5 base 17.5 motors that are sold by another motor tuner IE...Fantom, EA motorsports and Hurricane Etc...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like some really good racing there


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

*Weekend Results*

Here are the results from round 3


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

what layout are you running for those lap times in VTA?


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

BATTMAN said:


> what layout are you running for those lap times in VTA?


look at our facebook page, it is on there


----------

